# Starship Exeter:The Tressaurian Intersection is out



## ccbor (May 27, 2003)

*Starship Exeter:The Tressaurian Intersection is "Almost" out*

The second fan film episode based on board the Exeter is available for viewing!! sweet show !!!

Exeter 

Rob


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

WOW! So far so good! Way better than the other one, so far. Nice job Kongo Thomas.


----------



## Alkalilake (May 13, 2005)

I think the execution of these are pretty much way past a fan based film. The models, the sets, even the sound effects are all right on. Unfortunately, who's this captain Garavick guy? I'm sure he's got alot to do with the film behind the scenes, but God, that dude can't act to save his life. He looks like he's constipated instead of serious half the time. Aside from that, these are great.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Yippee!! Looks great!


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

All technical things look pretty good.
Sadley, I have to agree, the acting is pretty darn bad.
The long lens shot of the Kongo hull coming into focus in the background is pretty cool.

Makes you appreciate the craft even more when you do see a really good actor.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Alkalilake said:


> [W]ho's this captain Garavick guy?


Isn't he an Elvis impersonator?


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

I believe that you're thinking of Jim Cawley of "New Voyages".


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Jim Cawley, who said he was getting a haircut.


----------



## ThomasModels (Mar 8, 2000)

F91 said:


> WOW! So far so good! Way better than the other one, so far. Nice job Kongo Thomas.


 Thanks!

Here's a little more detail into how the shot went together:
http://www.subspacebbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=17624

Actually, two models were used in the transition and long shots. The transition close up shot had the prototype model in it, and the long shot was the detailed model.

That scene seems to be the most commented on from the teaser, and it was done with practical models, not CGI! :thumbsup:


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

ThomasModels said:


> .
> 
> That scene seems to be the most commented on from the teaser, and it was done with practical models, not CGI! :thumbsup:


Models gooooooooooooooooooooooooood! :thumbsup: 
Very exciting looking preview thanks for sharing.


----------



## klgonsneedbotox (Jun 8, 2005)

I have to say that, IMHO, models/people STILL look more realistic than CGI. Don't get me wrong, there has been some great CGI work in movies (the new War of the Worlds for example) but there are many scenes where a model or real person in make-up looks better than CGI. I know The League of Extraordinary Gentlemen was a so-so (at best) flick, but when I watched it I thought that the Mr Hyde character was some of the best CGI work I had ever seen...then I watched "the making of" and found out it was largely a man in a costume that we saw on screen...

Nice work on the Kongo and other effects scenes!!!


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Finally DL'd it. Very nice! Can't wait for the rest of the episode to play out. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Now THIS is ST!! I happen to like Jimm's acting. Thomas's model is far better that I though it would look on film. Forgive me ,Thomas. When I was watching it, I though that Paramount should be watching on how ST should be. Can't wait till next week!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Thomas, that crashed saucer is _awesome_!! Beautiful scene!

Are the Exeter-in-space shots Dennis Bailey's CGI?


----------



## ccbor (May 27, 2003)

While watching the clip last night I was taken back to a time when I saw a Star Trek episode for the very first time. It was well done! The effects were great. Star Trek definds my love with science fiction and model building. After seeing this it only makes me to want to build more. Thank you, Thomas and pass on my thanks to the rest of the crew.
Rob


----------



## Dennis Bailey (Jun 16, 2004)

John P said:


> Are the Exeter-in-space shots Dennis Bailey's CGI?


Yep. I think we get a little physical-model-in-space action during Act One, but not with Exeter per se.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Beautiful, Dennis!! You recreated the "stock orbital establishing shot" perfectly.

You ought to give the New Voyages guy some lessons .


----------



## mikephys (Mar 16, 2005)

I just saw it yesterday. Mr. Sasser's model was beautifully done, and the "reveal" perfectly executed! Imagine building a model and having it end up in a Star Trek episode!!

Starship Exeter, New Voyages, and the like, are the only future for Trek. Obviously, we can't count on the "professionals" from the big studios to produce quality Trek! Now the technology has made it possible for the fans to take over. AND the fact that these people pour their blood sweat and tears into these web episodes without ever a thought of monetary return, must be beyond the comprehesion of the Paramount types.


----------



## Captain_April (Oct 20, 2002)

Ok the acting isn't the greatest but they have gotten better. The CGI effects are great, during that first shot I almost fell out of chair. If I have one complaint it's the lighting of the sets. It's amazing what a few bad shadows can to do to an otherwise good shot. The main problem area on the bridge is the Turbo shaft cove.One other thing they need is a better tailor, some of the uniforms look two sizes too big. Great job guys, the crashed Kongo was one of the best teasers I have seen, it gave me the same feeling as the treaser from "Best of both worlds".


----------



## S-cape (Sep 11, 2000)

I coulndn't disagree more Capt April. I actually LIKE that the uniforms arent form fitting, and the dialog isnt top notch shakespearian "acting"- (I think the acting is fine btw) I think it gives the Crew a sense of Realism-that is to say "no we cant all be Kirk but we manage". It makes them seem a little more like real people in the military. The ONLY thing I didn't like was the Captains new assistant's hairstyle (or lack thereof) she needs to brush her hair-lol! I love seeing the Exeter move on Screen, I hope we get to see her fight on screen like we did the Defiant on Enterprise......


----------



## Dennis Bailey (Jun 16, 2004)

Captain_April said:


> The CGI effects are great, during that first shot I almost fell out of chair.


Thanks. That shot probably -- no, certainly -- took longer to get right than any other effect in the show. We must have discarded six versions of it between July of 2004 and...oh, a month or two ago. And I still only see the flaws in the CG and digital set extensions. 



Captain_April said:


> Great job guys, the crashed Kongo was one of the best teasers I have seen, it gave me the same feeling as the treaser from "Best of both worlds".


When we conceived that shot, we called it the "Planet Of The Apes reveal".


----------



## jwrjr (Oct 31, 2003)

The lighting in the crashed model isn't CGI, it is real.


----------



## wpthomas (Apr 28, 2005)

Amazing. I'll agree with many coments on the actiong, but this is like really high tech-comunity theater, so nice job all told. (And they HAVE gotten much better than the first episode.)

Dennis, it kills me that you have the "flat decal" windows on the Exeter until you get close, then you can see (kinda) rooms. An inspired compromise. That opening shot is incredible. And the "Apes" shot is great.

The biggest improvement this episode is the music. I really sells everything we see on the screen.

Great job guys, looking forward to more.


----------



## Dennis Bailey (Jun 16, 2004)

wpthomas said:


> Dennis, it kills me that you have the "flat decal" windows on the Exeter until you get close, then you can see (kinda) rooms. An inspired compromise. That opening shot is incredible.


Yeah, the feeling was not to draw too much attention to the interiors, so the window textures are enveloped to become more transparent as the camera moves in on that scene -- but never _entirely_ transparent. Thanks.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Dennis, the only thing that revealed it was CG to me was the last seconds of the zoom, as the bridge dome went transparent, and I could see the edge of the circle was polygons instead of round. Otherwise, perfect.


----------



## Dennis Bailey (Jun 16, 2004)

Thanks. Which circle, the lit dome itself? Yeah, I suppose that could have had more sections. _Next time..._


----------



## wpthomas (Apr 28, 2005)

I think he's talking about the inside lip of the bridge. That was my first thought too. But on second look, it looks like you made that that way on purpose to match the inside edge of the set. The outside of the dome stays pretty smooth all the way in.


----------



## Dennis Bailey (Jun 16, 2004)

Well, the bridge all the way up to the top is composed of eighteen-degree "pie slices" that form a circle -- there are flat surfaces all the way around. I assumed though that he's talking about the semi-transparent dome -- when I look at it closely in the last few frames before it disappears I can see some segmentation. Darn it.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Off topic, but since the bridge is being mentioned. Over at www.newvoyages.com, under the bonus section, you can download the McMaster's Bridge Plans. Free!


----------



## BATBOB (Jul 14, 2003)

WWWWWOOOOOWWW! That was great. I like the cliff hanger ending!


----------



## 747 (Oct 11, 2001)

Lloyd Collins said:


> Off topic, but since the bridge is being mentioned. Over at www.newvoyages.com, under the bonus section, you can download the McMaster's Bridge Plans. Free!


They are excellent. Does anyone know if there anything like this for the Enterprise D?


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Yeah, most excellent plans! Thanks for posting that link, Lloyd!


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

I noticed that the bridge is facing forward...

:::runs like hell, cackling like a hyena::::


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

747 said:


> They are excellent. Does anyone know if there anything like this for the Enterprise D?


 There is not.


----------



## Dennis Bailey (Jun 16, 2004)

Captain April said:


> I noticed that the bridge is facing forward...


Only because we found that it made the best angle on the ship exterior itself given our live-action footage -- same as "The Cage". Given the level at which we placed the floor of the set relative to the mesh, the turbolift would not actually fit inside the bridge dome as rotated in that shot -- the top half of the shaft would poke out. But I figured that if TOS could cheat for a shot I could too. 

In fact, fiddling with all the elements to get this to work brought me down more firmly on the turbolift-at-the-back side of that debate. Sorry. :dude:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I am shocked! Dennis cheating! 
Oh wll, it ain't a big deal. What ever works. This makes the 4th time for the flying into the bridge shot I have seen. It alway looks good to me. Brings a reality to the ship.


----------



## wpthomas (Apr 28, 2005)

The Cage, Secret of Vulcan Fury, this, and what else? (And this is my favorite.)


----------



## Dennis Bailey (Jun 16, 2004)

Well, "The Cage" was the direct inspiration. We felt that we'd never seen this shot done as well as it could be -- at least in terms of the match-up of camera angles, perspective on the model and perspective on the live action -- and wanted to see how well we could pull it off. I'm really gratified that it's been so widely and positively remarked upon.


----------



## aridas sofia (Feb 3, 2004)

I do think you've managed doing this better than anyone else so far. I particularly like the effect of slowly fading from opaque to transparent, making it unclear whether you're slipping through an opaque dome or the opaque dome becomes clear as you get close up.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Yeah I think the flying in to the bridge shot was about as well done as it could be. Nice job, Dennis


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

wpthomas said:


> The Cage, Secret of Vulcan Fury, this, and what else? (And this is my favorite.)


Don't know Secret of Vulcan Fury. The four with the fly to the bridge are,The Cage, Captain's Chair, New Voyages "In Harms Way" ,and now Starship Exeter.


----------



## Dennis Bailey (Jun 16, 2004)

Nova Designs said:


> Yeah I think the flying in to the bridge shot was about as well done as it could be. Nice job, Dennis


Thanks. I appreciate that.


----------



## ccbor (May 27, 2003)

Good afternoon

Anyone know when Act 1 will be up finished?

Rob


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

ccbor said:


> Good afternoon
> 
> Anyone know when Act 1 will be up finished?
> 
> Rob



Josh says could be between Monday and two weeks from now. They are finishing up some SFX shots...


----------



## ccbor (May 27, 2003)

Thank you KUROK.

Rob


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

Thumbs up! Purely professional...

This is well beyond 'amateur' quality. For those hungry for classic Trek faithful to the original concepts, this is it!

Nice job and congratulations on a job very well done ( so far. I can't wait to see the rest! ) by cast and crew. Very polished! More please!!


----------



## Garbaron (Apr 23, 2004)

Congratulations.. this IS STAR TREK AS IT SHOULD BE!

I love all of it!
The FX are fantastic and so much in tune with TOS…amazing that you could pull it off.

The bridge zoom a the begining, brought “The Cage” back to memory at an instant. 

And then, seeing the Kongo lying there was just plain spectacular…TV grate IMHO.
Thomas, you did a fabulous job on building the models…hats off to you!

I can’t wait to see the rest of this episode. 

Ohh and to me the acting is as good as it can be, considering theses are not professional actors.

You know I really wonder if B&B and the other executives at Para Borg look this up too.
If they do, they should be ashamed to not being able to pull Star Trek off in such a splendid way.

I bow to you talents, and keep it going!

WOW...

I just had an crazy idea…. How about contacting Bill Shatner for a cameo? 
Like him being an Admiral or Diplomat.. I mean he sure can’t be Capt. Kirk, since Exeter plays at TOS and Bill has added some days to his age ever since, but wouldn’t it be great to have him in the show, if only once? 
I know, I know...money, but perhaps if he could see what you are doing he would make it for free? 


P.S. any plans to make the episode available, on DVD perhaps? 
I mean I would LOVE to see those FX shots on my 16:9 TV instead of this tiny Quick Time Window.


----------



## Richard Compton (Nov 21, 2000)

Great job.

But I have to say in response to some of the comments here. If this was "official" Trek, people would complain like crazy. It's silly to think otherwise.

By the way, more wet miniskirt action! That was great.


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

It's better than 'official Trek'...though I don't complain much about that except for the very premature demise of _ENTERPRISE_ and the way the series went out...like a lame old dog shot in the head to put it out of its misery.


----------



## Dennis Bailey (Jun 16, 2004)

Richard Compton said:


> If this was "official" Trek, people would complain like crazy. It's silly to think otherwise.


True enough. Much as I enjoy working on "Exeter", I was a big "Enterprise" fan.


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

Dennis, I must say you and the crew there are doing some excellent work. I am amazed at the quality of the effects and your sets. Truly in keeping with the original spirit of TOS.

I was thrilled to find Starship Exeter a few months ago. TOS has always been my favorite, and I think it's awesome that you guys are keeping the tradition alive. Keep up the great work. I'm anxiously awaiting the continuation of the series.

Regards,
Todd


----------



## Dennis Bailey (Jun 16, 2004)

Thanks. Working on this has been a real joy. 

Also, some days, a death march. 

But a _joyful_ death march. 

You know.


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

Dennis Bailey said:


> Thanks. Working on this has been a real joy.
> 
> Also, some days, a death march.
> 
> ...


hehe Yeah, I can imagine. :freak:


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

So, whats up with act one? We want more!


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Well it's July 23rd....................


----------



## mikephys (Mar 16, 2005)

I want to see more too! We've been waiting patiently, and I've been checking the Exeter websites often.
I just keep telling myself that these folks are doing this for free, out of the goodness of their hearts, and for the love of the genre.
Like my grandmother's cooking...It's ready when its ready.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Sure, I agree. But...

If you don't have material ready, 
A: Don't start releasing parts, and 
B: don't publicize a date.

Unless of course you want fans like me asking you every 20 minutes...

Is it ready yet? Is it ready yet? Is it ready yet? Is it ready yet? Is it ready yet? Is it ready yet? Is it ready yet? Is it ready yet? Is it ready yet? Is it ready yet? Is it ready yet? Is it ready yet? Is it ready yet? Is it ready yet? Is it ready yet? Is it ready yet? Is it ready yet?  :wave: :tongue:


----------



## mikephys (Mar 16, 2005)

Hey! Great News! Act One is out.


OOPS! I hit the wrong link!
Very sorry -- I never claimed to be a genius.


----------



## Stimpson J. Cat (Nov 11, 2003)

Somebody must have stolen the next reel!


----------



## mikephys (Mar 16, 2005)

I have to admit, after the original publicity I was pumped, but waiting MONTHS between acts really tends to take away the excitement of it all.

Does anyone out there know what's holding it up? Is everthing okay with the folks out at Exeter studios?


----------



## Garbaron (Apr 23, 2004)

They say they still need to complete some FX....


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Hey, the Sopranos take 2 years between seasons. What the hell.


----------



## Rogue1 (Jan 3, 2000)

John P said:


> Hey, the Sopranos take 2 years between seasons. What the hell.


 I'm about to give up on them too.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Rogue1 said:


> I'm about to give up on them too.


 Actually, me too. If they can't be bothered, why should I? They say "If you want quality, you gotta wait." Well, bullpucky to that. Every other good show turns out a season on time, why can't they?

And after the pathetic way they handled 
* *




Adrianna's death


 , I don't know if I _want _to watch any more.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Curb Your Enthusiasm.


----------



## Rogue1 (Jan 3, 2000)

The only reason I have HBO is Sopranos. At this point I could get rid of HBO and buy the DVD seasons cheaper.


OK didn't mean to thread-jack 

...back to the regularly scheduled topic


----------



## wpthomas (Apr 28, 2005)

Y'know, I'm dissapointed at the delay, but it's not like it's costing ME anything. I'll wait, and when someone reminds me "Hey, remember that Star Trek thing?" I'll go watch. Good grief, this is fan stuff. It's like saying "Bob said that his 1701-A was going to be done in July, but it wasn't. I won't read his thread anymore!" (Or so I think.)


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

^^ Good point. Some fans of Starship Exeter, have said that it was a mistake to put a date on when it comes out. Like modeling, it is best to show it when it is finished. Unless you want a step by step.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

I'm enthusiastic about seeing the next act, but I'm not at all disappointed in the delay. I can certainly understand that this is an all-volunteer effort doing very professional-looking work, and they want it to be their best effort. So, I hope that they take all the time they need to do it right. I'm sure it'll be worth the wait.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Yeah, I'm eager to see more, but I can wait. When they feel its ready, they'll put it up.


----------



## ccbor (May 27, 2003)

I wish I could help 'em out! I'm bursting hehe. But all kidding aside my hat goes off the the crew, they are doing a fine job.

Rob


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

I'm really pleased with Dennis' work. Making CGI look non-CGI isn't easy, and he has worked very hard to capture the look and feel of a physical model - including the discipline of _not_ having the ship leap and zip around like in a Warner Brothers cartoon.

Thomas' physical models look very good onscreen as well. The crashed saucer was very well composited and came off looking like a very large object in the distance rather than a disc the size of a 45.

Again, this just goes to show it's not the amount of money you throw at something that gets good results, but rather people who work hard and are skilled and professional enough to make the work look polished and of high production _value_.


----------



## ccbor (May 27, 2003)

Looks like Exeter might be availiable for viewing at the end of this coming weekend! According to Exeter subspace 


Xfingers

Rob


----------



## Tyboy4umodels (Apr 26, 2005)

When are they going to finish it,I have been waiting since July for this to be finished. All that is done is the first part the rest says it is in final production. I WANT MORE!!!!!


----------



## woozle (Oct 17, 2002)

I take it that the movie will be available on something larger then 600x600.. is that geared towards making you want the DVD?


----------



## mikephys (Mar 16, 2005)

THIS weekend?
I imagine that if the Exeter crew is working out of Texas, they may have other things on their minds.


----------



## Steven Coffey (Jan 5, 2005)

Well I live here in Austin where they produce Exeter and we are not going to be that greatly effected .If the storm would have done a direct hit on Galveston and Houston then we would have had it pretty bad even this far north .We will still be getting 35 MPH wind .


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Austin is to the WNW, much further inland and away from the Gulf than Houston, and hopefully out of reach of the hurricane.


----------



## Rogue1 (Jan 3, 2000)

The subject line of this thread should really be changed. Whenever it pops back up to the top of the forum I think the new part is out, and find that it isn't.


----------



## mikephys (Mar 16, 2005)

Steven Coffey said:


> Well I live here in Austin where they produce Exeter and we are not going to be that greatly effected .If the storm would have done a direct hit on Galveston and Houston then we would have had it pretty bad even this far north .We will still be getting 35 MPH wind .


That's good news for Austin at least. I had heard that you folks might be expecting major power outtages along with the bad weather. Stay Safe and God bless!!!


----------



## Steven Coffey (Jan 5, 2005)

Thanks man !I am all set for power outages ,I have candles and battery powered lanterns .I all so have food and water and ice .They where selling bottled water for $21 a case! At some gas stations!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

For me, the power outage is unbearable. No lights ,no internet! 

Good luck to all in Texas!


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Hopefully, the rest of the show will be out soon.

I'd still rather wait for a quality production than settle for a compromised one that meets it's release date, but suffers for it.


----------



## Shaw (Jan 9, 2005)

mikephys said:


> THIS weekend?
> I imagine that if the Exeter crew is working out of Texas, they may have other things on their minds.


Actually those of us working on the miniatures right now are in the Minneapolis area. The biggest constraint is working this in with our regular work schedule.

The live action filming was done in Texas a year ago as I recall.


----------



## ccbor (May 27, 2003)

Rogue1 said:


> The subject line of this thread should really be changed. Whenever it pops back up to the top of the forum I think the new part is out, and find that it isn't.



Hello

I can not do what is done. small am I. limited powers I have. Yes hehe
ty
ccyoda


I tried but I can't 

It shoud read "Almost" done.

Rob


----------



## mikephys (Mar 16, 2005)

Rumors on subspace say that Act I may be out this weekend, possibly Sunday.

(Could it be true?)

MJE


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I would not bet on it. When I see it on their web site, then I will believe it. All I read are rumors.


----------



## ccbor (May 27, 2003)

I figure the waiting has to end and looks like the crew have a product. Dollars to donuts Sunday might be the day!


Rob


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Still nothin' there as of 8:19am, CST.


----------



## woozle (Oct 17, 2002)

Meanwhile, to tide you over, NEW VOYAGES re-released In Harm's Way. 

http://www.newvoyages.com/


> "In Harm's Way: The Special Edition" - To celebrate the 1-Year Anniversary of the release of webisode 402, we are re-releasing the episode as an enhanced re-edit. The S.E. will include new scenes, better encoding, webisode commentary, and more. Join us on October 8th for the re-release of webisode 402 and a few other surprises as well!


In case your not familiar with NEW VOYAGES, the idea is that they're making season IV of TOS. Different actors, but better then some stuff that makes it to TV.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

^Are they putting in Roadrunner sound effects in the scenes wher the starships zip around like hyper Warner Bros cartoons? :lol:


----------



## mikephys (Mar 16, 2005)

My favorite is in the opening credits. The Enterprise is shown orbiting a planet with a multi-color trail that scales the planet down to the size of something about a quarter of a mile across. 

I loved "In Harm's Way," but some of the movements of the starships were taken from the "Jar Jar Binks School of How NOT to Use CGI."


----------



## ccbor (May 27, 2003)

Exeter will not be out today. Audio problems I hear (LOL) in a couple of days.

Rob


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Wait a minute. Jar Jar Binks, is my favorite Star Wars :freak: ........Sorry medicine just kicked in.


----------



## mikephys (Mar 16, 2005)

ccbor said:


> Exeter will not be out today. Audio problems I hear (LOL) in a couple of days.


What a complete shock! The words "day" and "month" seem to be indisguishable in the world of fan films. 

Let's check back...around Thanksgiving??

I'm sure it will be good when they get it finished.

Peace.


----------



## SFCOM1 (Sep 3, 2002)

I can understand the frustration with fan films (especialy Trek fan films). A lot of effort is placed in each and everyone of them.

When you have the gammut of the various films (Hidden Frontier all CGI and green screen acting, NV and Exeter a combination of Live action sets, CGI and some green screen), you will get various levels of product.

From my viewpoint Exeter is attempting to be the "Perfect product" or as close as possible. combining all the elements for thier production and then having to re-do several efx is time consuming. 

Having seen and been a very small part of Hidden Frontier. I appriecate all that goes behind the sceens in a fan film. And also understand NV, Exeter, and all the others are much more complex. SO I will wait paitently and see how this all turns out.

Artistic license is what fan films are about. NV likes to zoom around with their ships. Exeter is more taditional, Hidden Frontier is all CGI and wire meshes. Let them have fun and enjoy the ride. Heck almost all the stories have been better than anything the past 8 years in "cannon Trek"

John


----------



## mikephys (Mar 16, 2005)

SFCOM1 said:


> Heck almost all the stories have been better than anything the past 8 years in "cannon Trek"


I have to agree with you there. I enjoy the fan films a lot more than the stuff that Paramount has released lately. AND part of the fun is seeing all the different styles.

One thing that all fan film makers can learn from Exeter: Don't advertise a release date!! (Or in their case, a progressive release schedule!) If it's good, you won't have to hype it in order to get people to see it anyway!!


----------



## ccbor (May 27, 2003)

Looks like the show, act 1 will be ready this evening or Wedensday.

Rob


----------



## woozle (Oct 17, 2002)

WOOWOO.. I'm going to wait for it all to be done, in a bigger format.


----------



## mikephys (Mar 16, 2005)

Great News! I hope the following acts have no major setbacks.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Act One is out...NOW!!!


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Just finished it. VERY nice. Although with that kind of technology you'd think there would be more coffee.


----------



## Garbaron (Apr 23, 2004)

Very GOOD!

I liked it!

THAT was indeed worthy of the title Star Trek!
FX are great and the acting gets better with each new instalment. 

Keep up the good work and “may the winds be at your backs” that the next instalment is not getting delayed too.


----------



## ccbor (May 27, 2003)

I just watched it. I have to say this Fan film is fantastic! Good work Exeter team.


Rob


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

:thumbsup:

Mmmm...

This one had me with my face about 6 inches from the screen...not from eyestrain so much as intense interest in the plot!

When I compare _Intersection_ so far with _Savage Empire_ which I enjoyed a great deal, I have to say...the cast and crew does a wonderful job recapturing the mood and feel of Classic Trek, but also in setting out in their own direction in storytelling. I especially love how they replicated the Jerry Finnerman lighting and used more imaginative camera angles like those we saw in the original series. The improvement over the first excellent effort is a sight to behold!

What can I say about the effects work and miniature sets/ships? Bravo!!!

Some great stuff is coming out of the talents of all the folks involved....

Now for Act Two!


----------



## Dennis Bailey (Jun 16, 2004)

Thanks, guys.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Act One was what TOS should have been like.


----------



## Garbaron (Apr 23, 2004)

Oh no no no!

Starship Exeter is as good as TOS! 

It is a worthy predecessor and much better then what Paraborg has produced for TV lately! 
TOS had wonder full episodes (“The Doomsday Machine”, “The Menagerie” to name only two) and what I have seen of Exeter so far is on the same level. 

But I agree that the FX are A LOT better in Exeter! 
But then TOS was in the 60s and Exeter is today. 

I’d say Exeter is what TOS should be like if it was made today.

So Mr, Bailey and the rest of the cast of Starship Exeter, keep up the good work and hope to see a lot more Exeter episodes in the future!


----------



## Dennis Bailey (Jun 16, 2004)

Thanks.

It's hard for me to imagine that these will ever be turned out in a series-production kind of way, if more are done. Production-wise they're more like short films than tv shows, and frankly since none of us are paid and we're scattered around the country (and beyond) I don't think we could pick up the pace much.

Better good than Tuesday.


----------



## mikephys (Mar 16, 2005)

I saw it during lunch today. Outstanding Job!
The acting, sets, special effects, music and storyline were all were excellent.
It was great seeing the model Congo debris and the background engineering room model that Thomas put together for them. It all worked seamlessly.
Bravo!!


----------



## Bryancd (Jun 4, 2005)

Terrific effort, very well done. I do have to take some exception to the blonde chicks horrendous on again off again accent and the Andorian sounds like a character fro the muppett show.Otherwise it's a lot of fun! Some of the crew need to hit the gym, though


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

Bryancd said:


> Terrific effort, very well done. I do have to take some exception to the blonde chicks horrendous on again off again accent


 Well, to me Jo Harris sounds more Australian than British, but hey...it's not like there's gonna be a professional dialog coach on hand for the cast! I'll tell you what - Holly Guess does far better at the accent bit than Kevin Costner, _a professional act-OR_ did in " Robin Hood ". 



Bryancd said:


> .... and the Andorian sounds like a character fro the muppett show.Otherwise it's a lot of fun!


 Actually, the voice acting for B'Fuselek is reminiscant of 'Riff-Raff' in " The Rocky Horror Picture Show " to me but...then again...recall your classic episodes of TOS...some of them had some funky voice acting too! Clint Howard's overdubbed dialog by an adult comes to mind. _Tranya_, anyone? 



Bryancd said:


> Some of the crew need to hit the gym, though


 There were times when William " The Shat " Shatner did too.  Also, remember how Jimmy Doohan was lookin' during ST IV..._" Admiral...there be *whales* here!! "_


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

Lordy that was fun to watch!

I love the look and the effects. There's a lot of love and effort there. That's obvious. Can't wait for the next installment!


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Hahaha! That was awesome! More.... _MORE!!!!_


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

Fantastic! Want MORE!! :tongue: 

Great job, guys! I am very impressed with the quality of the episodes!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Operators are standing by. Call 1-888-555-TTIV, for the rest of the film. After the call, and payment, you get the code to unlock the rest of the film. :jest:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Just watched. This is the Best Trek I've seen since mid-TNG.

Thomas' model of the Kingo's hull, and his engineering room, were perfect. Dennis' CGI Exteter was perfect (_New Voyages,_ take a look at the RIGHT way to do CGI starships!)

Just freakin' _fan _tastic.


----------



## Richard Compton (Nov 21, 2000)

You guys sure are building this up. I hope I'm not in for a let-down when I watch it.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

I liked it. Not Great by some standards, but Oscar worthy as a fan film. There are scenes that kind of linger at the end of dialogue and could be shortened and the acting is fair, but the effects are topnotch and they get an A+ for effort. Each one is getting better and the girl in the Red is a little cutie .


----------



## Bryancd (Jun 4, 2005)

Now hold on, better than TOS? I mean really, it's not even close in terms of story and acting. Effects for sure but let's not get carried away


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

Bryancd said:


> Now hold on, better than TOS? I mean really, it's not even close in terms of story and acting. Effects for sure but let's not get carried away


 Well, I know that we're all entitled to our opinions, but I've found it's easier to criticize than to enjoy.

Could _you_ do it any better? Probably not...and neither could I.

I grant you that the acting ain't professional quality but...this IS a fan-film after all. It's a lot more polished than most of them out there.

I think it's easily as good as TOS right now. Of course, I might change my opinion once I can see the whole episode...but it's not that bad. Not bad at all.


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

Okay. The acting was mostly self-conscious and a little stilted throughout. And the dialog was a little undercooked, and maybe the great visuals just hi-lights the rest of the production even more. But it's still fantastic by any measure. I remember going to the old Bos-Con (sp?) shows in the early 80s and watching the videotape fan productions between the blooper reels. This takes me back to all that--in style. Kudos Exeter crew!


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

I've got it. They have to get " Jim Culhane " to channel Jim Kirk a little bit. More grim...










_*" This is my ship....MY SHIP!!! "*_


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

_*" Let's stop pretending, Janice. Let's...stop...PRETENDING! "*_


----------



## Bryancd (Jun 4, 2005)

GLU Sniffah said:


> Well, I know that we're all entitled to our opinions, but I've found it's easier to criticize than to enjoy.
> 
> Could _you_ do it any better? Probably not...and neither could I.
> 
> ...



For sure it's an incredible fan made effort, no argument there. For me, TOS IS Star Trek, though I missed the initial run, I grew up during the early and mid '70's watching the reruns. TOS was my introduction to sci-fi, model building, even dressing up like Kirk for Haloween. I really don't see how this excellent fan made effort is even remotley in the same ballpark as TOS, but to each his own


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

WAS that Thomas' engine room?

It looked a little different than his model.

I noticed a while ago, that Thomas took his links to Exeter off his web site.
I've been wondering as to why.


----------



## Richard Compton (Nov 21, 2000)

Maybe he was banned? It seems to happen a lot; I have no idea why.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Banned off his own website! :lol:

Ya gotta love it!!!


----------



## Shaw (Jan 9, 2005)

ClubTepes said:


> WAS that Thomas' engine room?
> 
> It looked a little different than his model.


The engine room and Kongo corridor miniatures were done by David Weiberg and Gordon Smuder. They are currently working on the shuttlecraft interior (based on my designs) and I'll be contributing some of the panels for that one.

The shuttlecraft chairs are based on Thomas' original work and the designs I drew were using that chair for scale reference while working from screen grabs from TOS. 

From the progress made so far, it sounds like we'll be able to film the shuttlecraft interior by around the end of next week.


----------



## ThomasModels (Mar 8, 2000)

I saw the new effects models in the film and they look great! I am glad to have been of service for the model builders in that it sure looks like they hit my webpages, I assume for reference, many times! I am also glad that the thousands I spent on developing all of those models was not in vain. At least a few of them were used and will be used in upcoming acts.

A conflict of schedules, timing, not getting full disclosure on what exactly was wanted (even though directly asked), ultimately demanded that I could not complete the gratias work within the time frame demanded by the producer. It's good to see that David and the others were able to pick up where I left off and make use of some of the work I had developed!


----------



## Dennis Bailey (Jun 16, 2004)

David, I and others pretty much had to start from scratch on most of the work, other than the floating debris bits and the shuttle chairs. 

David and his crew performed extraordinarily well, above and beyond, in getting those miniatures designed and built and properly filmed to the standards we needed.

We _all_ work for free and have spent quite a bit of our own money on this project and the materials for it.

*Shaw*, glad to hear things are progressing so well with the shuttle interior.


----------



## ThomasModels (Mar 8, 2000)

Dennis Bailey said:


> David, I and others pretty much had to start from scratch on most of the work, other than the floating debris bits and the shuttle chairs.
> 
> David and his crew performed extraordinarily well, above and beyond, in getting those miniatures designed and built and properly filmed to the standards we needed.
> 
> We _all_ work for free and have spent quite a bit of our own money on this project and the materials for it....


 I said that, and without the contempt demonstrated above!

While all contributions are needed for the final production, it isn't as if anyone outside of Austin had access to the donated 'production' funds and equal shares in expense and amount of work spent. Somes guys spent a great deal of cash, others spent a lot of time and energy, while I am sure there was a guy who bought a ream of paper to print scripts on.



Shaw said:


> The shuttlecraft chairs are based on Thomas' original work and the designs I drew were using that chair for scale reference while working from screen grabs from TOS.


As I said earlier, It's good to see that David and the others were able to pick up where I left off and make use of some of the work I had developed!


----------



## woozle (Oct 17, 2002)

So.. As I understand it, Thomas's engine room was 1/8th scale, right? how big was the set that was actually used?


----------



## Dennis Bailey (Jun 16, 2004)

*Shaw* would know. Similar, I think.


----------



## Shaw (Jan 9, 2005)

1/8th sounds about right. While I saw both the engine room and corridor sets in person, I didn't personally work on either of those.

I was given one of Thomas' chairs (which was very impressive) and used it as a scale guide to make designs that match the TOS' shuttlecraft interior set. I then supplied 1:1 plans for constructing the set miniature (which is being built right now) and plan on providing some of the actual elements used within that set.


I think it should be noted that everyone that I've talked to within the Exeter production has had great praise for Thomas' workmanship. And the elements that have been used have been incredible (like the Kongo primary hull... I still love that shot!).

Besides, I am quite a fan of his work (I loved the images posted of his contributions) and I don't see any of this as diminishing his exceptional abilities from my perspective. I think he does extraordinary work.


For my part, the main reason I volunteered was that I live in the area and hoped that I could help out... being a big fan of both TOS and Exeter.


----------



## Dennis Bailey (Jun 16, 2004)

Shaw said:


> I think it should be noted that everyone that I've talked to within the Exeter production has had great praise for Thomas' workmanship.


Oh, there's no question about that.


----------



## Richard Compton (Nov 21, 2000)

Are you guys saying that some of the stuff Thomas was working on for the film was rebuilt by others? Like Engineering?


----------



## Dennis Bailey (Jun 16, 2004)

Yes. 

The crashed saucer used in the teaser was built by Thomas Sasser.

All of the interior miniatures shown thus far in the shoot were built by David Weiberg, Gordon Smuder and others at Minnefex in Minnesota. 

The debris seen floating around the Exeter in Act One is a combination of models built by Thomas Sasser and CG meshes built at Minnefex. 

I built the CG model of the Kongo engineering section seen hanging in space in Act One.


----------



## Richard Compton (Nov 21, 2000)

Well, I guess I mean why?

Also, do you guys have sponsors of some sort? Thomas mentioned something about funds being available, beyond just volunteered resources.


----------



## Dennis Bailey (Jun 16, 2004)

I don't speak for Jimm or Josh Johnson, the other producers or contributors to "Starship Exeter". I can only address questions from my personal experience working on the show as a producer, writer, artist and crewperson and working with the other artists on the show.


We have contributors and a budget. All of my work and that of most everyone in the core group has been volunteer; in fact, I'm a financial contributor. I've put an _average_ of fifteen to twenty hours or so a week into the show since June of 2003 (yeah, that means a couple of hours every night and most often a full day on weekends. Jimm Johnson, among others, has worked longer and harder). Of course, I have a full-time career and family commitments that command the majority of my time and attention. But hey, no one has a gun to my head. I volunteered for this because I want to do it, and the quality of the finished video is the only thing that matters.

There are only a few people that I know of who have been paid out of the production, and none of them are producers (there was a need to hire a studio crewperson for a while during the studio shoot). 

Post-production reached a point where several artists felt that some effects photography ought to be done in different ways and rather than anyone sacrificing their own standards of quality it was decided to take a different approach to it. Josh Johnson made a diplomatic and considerate statement about this whole thing which I'm entirely comfortable with.The Exeter forums at Subspace are off-line for the next day or so; after that I'd suggest asking Josh.

The credits for the show will accurately reflect everyone's contributions.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Well all the politics aside, I'm looking forward to Act II!


----------



## Dennis Bailey (Jun 16, 2004)

So am I.


----------



## Shaw (Jan 9, 2005)

My personal experiences with Exeter (while no where near as long and involved as Dennis) are similar... I work on a volunteer basis, all materials for my contributions so far were paid for out of my own pocket.

I had originally volunteered my services to Josh back in early 2004 as I recall, but as the production was taking place in Austin, there wasn't much I could do. When I realized that the post production work was being done here (in the Twin Cities) I volunteered my services to Josh again (late July of 2005 as I recall).

My primary motivation for all this is a love of the characters in Exeter and wanting to see how the story turns out.



And beyond seeing elements of the special effects shots, I've not seen any of the story (live action) footage before they are released. I would rather wait to see the completed acts with everyone else.


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

Act II is out today and is really, really good.

Check it out:

www.starshipexeter.com

click on "movies" and enjoy...


----------



## wpthomas (Apr 28, 2005)

That IS really good. At this rate they'll need to go back and redo Act I and the teaser so they match better (in terms of quality).

Dennis, I love how the shiny new CG Exeter veers off in a very 60's model kind of way. This show has style for miles!


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Wasn't Act III the one that we've been waiting on?
Wasn't Act II done awhile back?

Seems like Act III has had the same message up for awhile.
Or maybe both have?
It's been awhile so somebody refresh our memory please. 

Not a complaint.
I know this must be mondo expensive/difficult for fans to put together themselves.
Just that inquiring minds want to know...


----------



## wpthomas (Apr 28, 2005)

Act II is new. It's the IIIrd part if you count the teaser. Teaser-I-II.


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

Well, I have not yet seen act II. Downloading it now.

edit - Wow, what fun. Kudos to everyone on the Exeter crew. FX are top-notch and the acting gets better and better. Can't wait for the rest.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Good stuff! The effects are really good for the Exeter and the Tholian ships but the Tressaurian ships were way too CGI looking for my tastes.

I really liked the Tholian prototype device. That's some excellent prop work there.


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

I really don't have any criticisms! I'm just tickled pink that Act II is available. I enjoyed it...and my wife, though a fan, but not a _serious_ fan of classic Trek also got a kick out of it.

I'm continually in awe of what enthusiastic " amateurs " with talent and dedication can do with today's technology in the making of fan films.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Well that was fun! A little too short, but once its all together I think the pacing will be great.

The only thing I thought looked, well, weak... was when the Exeter changed course. I'm all for keeping the look consistent with TOS, but really, CG should allow you to do better animation than that. The ship looked like a model stuck on a rod, I groaned out loud when I saw it.


----------



## mactrek (Mar 30, 2004)

^ If you're talking about that aft view of Exeter veering off to the left ... I was thinking the same thing too. I just had been having trouble verbalizing it.

The other thing I found to be a little over the top was Cutty's over-exaggerated movement while detonating the Kongo's secondary hull. It looked like he was pushing the "T" handle down on one of those detonator boxes from an old western movie. A simple shot of his finger pressing the button would have been much better.

Other than that, I think it looked great!


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

For those having difficulty downloading the thing, like yours truly...

http://www.flapdoodle.org/exeter/02_acttwo_TTI_il.mov


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Fantastic! Hands-down the best fanfilm Trek production out there.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Not perfect but what is? Most enjoyable. Although Exeter's fitness officer must be in the brig or something :devil:


----------



## wpthomas (Apr 28, 2005)

mactrek said:


> ^ If you're talking about that aft view of Exeter veering off to the left ... I was thinking the same thing too. I just had been having trouble verbalizing it.


I thought it was charming. I think they were going for a very TOS look with that shot. Similar to when the Enterprise would veer off by moving the stock footage rather than shoot a new shot. Very in keeping with the feel of the rest of the show.


----------



## Shaw (Jan 9, 2005)

wpthomas said:


> I thought it was charming. I think they were going for a very TOS look with that shot. Similar to when the Enterprise would veer off by moving the stock footage rather than shoot a new shot. Very in keeping with the feel of the rest of the show.


I've been looking at this shot too (and was struck by it when I first saw it).

The thing is, it is not a bad shot... it's just not quite a _TOS_ shot.

The two examples of the Enterprise veering off that come to mind are:
 camera over looking the primary hull,
 down near the secondary hull (sort of like with the Exeter in this shot) but with more perspective.
In fact, both shots did more than show the Enterprise changing course... they reenforced the size of the Enterprise for the viewer.

If there was something _wrong_ (and looking at it frame by frame, it is an excellent shot) with this it is that the size of the Exeter isn't emphasized.

Of course in TOS they didn't have to work at getting that effect... they were filming an 11 foot model and size was a given.


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

That was fun to watch! But to be critical, I think the fx shot of the turn was less than graceful. I think I can see where it comes from, but like a badly done accent, it called attention to itself more than it should. I think it's enough of an homage to replicate the lighting of the model and the built up film grain of the old optical composites. They shouldn't try to replicate the results of limited effects technology compounded by a constrained budget and abbreviated shooting schedule too. I think it did the opposite of representing the intended scale of the ship. I think it made it look like a small model on a stick and really pulled me out of the moment. But overall, it didn't diminish the joy I had watching this installment, only a momentary groan and me muttering "oh no, they didn't..." under my breath when that shot came up.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Complaints! Just be lucky that they put it out! Wouldn't it had been bad for us, if you were judging the TOS. I bet the show would have been cancel after the few episodes!


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

_Constructive Criticism._
I rendered criticism with the utmost sincerety. It is my honest perspective. And I hope the creators of the show can see if for that. That's not complaining. That's how things get better. If I were to judge TOS from within the context of it's own timeframe and the then current technology, it would be different. This is clearly not the case. Some people can take constructive criticism, and some can't. I did say I enjoyed watching it, didn't I?


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

The only thing that I could find wrong, was it was another cliff hanger. I liked THE shot, very TOS. Dennis capured the feel, just right.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Don't worry about it Steven, I agree with you, and it _is_ contructive. But you know the internet, unless its unabashed gushing, you get jumped on for having a less than positive comment. Hell, I do animation and VFX for a _living,_ you'd think coming from me it would be validated. but nooooo... 

Anyway, I know Dennis is a pro and he doesn't get all bent out of shape over stuff like this. he'll take it for what it is.

Anyway, its pretty clear that this Act is the best to date, it really was a lot of fun!

BTW, did anyone else think it was funny how the first officer wore pants on her "away mission" but when she came back it was right into the miniskirt?  Must've been cold over on the Kongo, hehehe!!!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Nova Designs said:


> BTW, did anyone else think it was funny how the first officer wore pants on her "away mission" but when she came back it was right into the miniskirt?  Must've been cold over on the Kongo, hehehe!!!



I thought that when she beamed back over she lost her pants during the transport just as Picard lost his communicator in _Generations_.


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

_" Well?....Whaddid ya think of my performance? "_










_" I'm not a drama critic...."_


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

AHahaha! Good one Glu!


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

*Still * no act three.


----------



## ThomasModels (Mar 8, 2000)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j5vO5HRhvGM


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

:thumbsup:   :thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

.....


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Good 'un!


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Hahaha, that was great!


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Out of curiosity..........................  
Does anyone know what the hold up is by chance?


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

By what I read, sometime in Feburary. Waiting on one last FX shot to be tweaked.


----------



## Shaw (Jan 9, 2005)

JGG1701 said:


> Does anyone know what the hold up is by chance?


There was a pivotal scene that was just not playing right, and without the ability to do _pick-ups_ it required quite a bit of creativity (and time) to rework the scene. Having seen the show from beginning to end, I (personally) agree with the choice of getting the scene right rather than pushing the act out the door.

Basically everything else (as far as miniatures and CGI) had been put on hold until a solution was found to the problem. The fact that work has resumed on those areas means that the release of Act III should be coming pretty soon. I wouldn't think that the ending will take nearly as long to get out as there wasn't any other hiccups to have to work around like this last one.

Sorry I can't give more details than that.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Shaw said:


> There was a pivotal scene that was just not playing right, and without the ability to do _pick-ups_ it required quite a bit of creativity (and time) to rework the scene. Having seen the show from beginning to end, I (personally) agree with the choice of getting the scene right rather than pushing the act out the door.
> 
> Basically everything else (as far as miniatures and CGI) had been put on hold until a solution was found to the problem. The fact that work has resumed on those areas means that the release of Act III should be coming pretty soon. I wouldn't think that the ending will take nearly as long to get out as there wasn't any other hiccups to have to work around like this last one.
> 
> Sorry I can't give more details than that.


:thumbsup:

Thanks for the info! There are a lot of fans of the series out here looking forward to the eventual release.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

I know a lot of folks have gotten pretty disappointed in this taking so long and have given up on it. I think that's likely been just because of the fact that the new production work looks to be light years ahead of the previous episodes. I'm one of 'em who's gotten disappointed, but haven't totally given up. Here's hopin' we'll see the complete episode before the end of the summer!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I have never given up. I just do other things, check on the progress, from time to time.
I still go back, and rewatch the released ACTs. 1st class stuff. Look for my name in the credits, when all is done.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

At one point in time, I was supposed to have been in the Credits, as I had donated a 1/2500 TOS 1701 to Thomas Sasser, who was doing a lot of the SFX for the ships at the time. He was using it as _Enterprise_ as seen thru the window of _Kongo's_ engineering section - one of those windows/hatches high up in the main engineering wall. He had even put lights in it so that the nacelle domes were glowing, as well as lights in the secondary hull and it looked great, IMNSHO. 

Then they went w/the CGI effects. They look good, don't get me wrong, but there's just something about the actual scale-model approach that just looks better to me, especially when it's done well. 

Oh, well.


----------



## mikephys (Mar 16, 2005)

Shaw said:


> There was a pivotal scene that was just not playing right, and without the ability to do _pick-ups_ it required quite a bit of creativity (and time) to rework the scene. Having seen the show from beginning to end, I (personally) agree with the choice of getting the scene right rather than pushing the act out the door.
> 
> Basically everything else (as far as miniatures and CGI) had been put on hold until a solution was found to the problem. The fact that work has resumed on those areas means that the release of Act III should be coming pretty soon. I wouldn't think that the ending will take nearly as long to get out as there wasn't any other hiccups to have to work around like this last one.
> 
> Sorry I can't give more details than that.


Thanks Shaw. I've given up a couple of times, but in the end I keep going back to the Exeter Studio website to see if anything has changed. Hope to see the results of all their hard work soon.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Griffworks said:


> At one point in time, I was supposed to have been in the Credits, as I had donated a 1/2500 TOS 1701 to Thomas Sasser, who was doing a lot of the SFX for the ships at the time. He was using it as _Enterprise_ as seen thru the window of _Kongo's_ engineering section - one of those windows/hatches high up in the main engineering wall. He had even put lights in it so that the nacelle domes were glowing, as well as lights in the secondary hull and it looked great, IMNSHO.
> 
> Then they went w/the CGI effects. They look good, don't get me wrong, but there's just something about the actual scale-model approach that just looks better to me, especially when it's done well.
> 
> Oh, well.


Too bad they didn't use all model effects. With today's cameras, models can be made to look more realistic than ever. I think the best effects I've ever seen have used models with CGI details and enhancements (_Starship Troopers_). Unless a lot of attention is paid to it and a certain photo-realistic artistic touch is applied, too often the results are cartoonish.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Hate to be on the other side of the fence here, but I personally think that on the smaller productions like this - the CG looks better than what can be done with models.

To get a really realistic shot with a model, first of all, you need...well, a big one.

Sure, cameras have improved. You can get a pro-sumer HD video camera for under $4,000.00 dollars. But the mathmatics behind light coming through a lens hasn't changed - and unless your 'Q' and can change some laws of nature, that end of things won't change.
What has changed is the light sensitivity and the resolution of cameras. ie: (I think we all know what resolution is....but for those who don't) The amount of detail the camera sees.

So if your camera is seeing more detail......then the detail in your model has to be that much finer. Paint or any kind of goofs are going to show up more.

Even ILM modelers have complained about how much better their models have to be now. (well, as of a year ago when the last time I talked to one).

There are also such issues as depth of field and focus to take into account as well that fall into that whole mathmatics thing. A larger model makes this all a little easier. So theres a reason why studio models are/were built to the sizes they were. Someone mentioned 'Starship Troopers' the primary model of the Roger Young was 18 feet long. 
The bigger the model - the smaller the detail you can show.

But.......in the CG realm, you can model the interior of a key hole on a door and pull out to a full wide beauty of something the size of.....well, anything you can imagine, door, car, building, aircraft carrier, starship. And all on a desk-top (or even some lap-top ) computers.
Just imagine what would be needed for a physical shot of what I just described. Sure models, but also the cost of materials to make those models. A stage (or some other space) to shoot those shots. Likely you'd need a motion control rig. Lighting and the list goes on for physical stuff that is hard to get for free.

So on productions the size of what the Star Trek fan films are doing, there is simply no comparison. A guy such as Dennis Bailey who already knows LW who already has a computer capable of doing such shots and who loves the subject is MUCH MUCH more cost effective than what would be required to do an equally realistic shot in the physical realm.


----------



## mikephys (Mar 16, 2005)

The website for Starship Exeter (www.exeterstudio.com) is gone. 
Have they given up? I thought we would eventually see Act 3 and the finale. Anyone have an insider's view on this?
MJE


----------



## JT1 (Nov 11, 2006)

mikephys said:


> The website for Starship Exeter (www.exeterstudio.com) is gone.
> Have they given up? I thought we would eventually see Act 3 and the finale. Anyone have an insider's view on this?
> MJE


Looks like:
http://www.starshipexeter.com/ is still active, but links to www.exeterstudio.com, while they are still there, are dead...


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

From what I read, exeter studio dot com domain, was allowed to expire.

The contents of that site was moved to here, http://homepage.mac.com/starshipexeter/exeterstudio/

Is the film dead? No one knows. Over at the forum, we are all confused to the future of the film. Jimm Johnson has the sole job of finishing the film, but he has not said anything in a long time.

I still think the film will be finished, but the future of Starship Exeter is not bright.


----------



## Garbaron (Apr 23, 2004)

Too bad... I liked their approach and would love to see the episode finished.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Sounds like they, like so many other fan projects before them, have run out of steam. Its no small undertaking and unless you are either independantly wealthy or have some sort of financial backing, and _crystal clear_ leadership that everyone involved is willing to follow... things go south fairly quickly.

Its too bad, because of all the Trek fan projects, I like this one the best.


----------



## mikephys (Mar 16, 2005)

I hope they at least finish TTI. I'm very impressed with what I've seen. It seems like such a long way to come just to stop now.


----------



## uss_columbia (Jul 15, 2003)

I think TTI is a lot better than the first episode, sure want to see it finished!
(I figured having sunk the cost in the bridge set, that would be enough to keep pushing on the project. That has to have cost quite a bundle.)


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Agreed about wanting to see this episode finished. It looks pretty darned good. And as much as I admire the *Exeter* and *New Voyages* folks for the work they've done, I wish they could combine resources under something more along the lines of Exeter. It's just too painful watching the NV crew portraying the TOS crew with the inconsistancy in acting.... 

Anyhow, TTI has me enraptured w/the improved acting of the same folks from the first episode and their excellent VFX/CGI work.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I read that the domain name of ExeterStudio has been renewed,and soon there will be a update on the progress/release.


----------



## Stimpson J. Cat (Nov 11, 2003)

Griffworks said:


> Agreed about wanting to see this episode finished. It looks pretty darned good. And as much as I admire the *Exeter* and *New Voyages* folks for the work they've done, I wish they could combine resources under something more along the lines of Exeter. It's just too painful watching the NV crew portraying the TOS crew with the inconsistancy in acting....
> 
> Anyhow, TTI has me enraptured w/the improved acting of the same folks from the first episode and their excellent VFX/CGI work.


I wish they had portrayed a different crew as well. I really enjoy their efforts but I have a really hard time getting past the poor renditions of the TOS crew. It's very. . . . distracting.


----------



## mikephys (Mar 16, 2005)

Lloyd Collins said:


> I read that the domain name of ExeterStudio has been renewed,and soon there will be a update on the progress/release.


Great news. I was losing hope for a while there!


----------



## uscav_scout (Feb 14, 2007)

OK so I'm behind on the times here, just watched the two shows or rather 1 1/2 shows. So nice to have some fresh Trek out there. Cant pick up the NV though (GOVT computer system)

I like the blonde...did the StarFLeet Cheerleader outfits get shorter?!!!

Dude who plays the CPT needs acting lessions or some EXLAX.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Jimm Johnson, one of the creators, plays the Captain. I like his acting, because it is different.


----------



## uscav_scout (Feb 14, 2007)

Yeah it's different, but after reviewing the two "movies", I concluded that he must have went to the William Shatner school of acting. That or he REALLY loves what he does. 

To be honest wish I could do something like this...but I'd break the camera lense


----------



## CDR Tacket (Apr 2, 2007)

If you are tired of waiting for the final from exeter and want to watch something now and complete, Try this.

www.starshipfarragut.com

Go to their download section and download the files or go to www.youtube.com and do a search for Starship Farragut.

Michael


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Lloyd Collins said:


> Jimm Johnson, one of the creators, plays the Captain. I like his acting, because it is different.


 Different than acting, yes, yes.



(kidding)


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

CDR Tacket said:


> If you are tired of waiting for the final from exeter and want to watch something now and complete, Try this.
> 
> www.starshipfarragut.com
> 
> ...


 Just watched it.

Terriffic effects, mediocre script, terrible acting, and a captain that talks like Elmer Fudd. not as good as Exeter, but at least they finished it!


----------



## CDR Tacket (Apr 2, 2007)

Give them credit. This is their first attempt and in my opinion is way better than Exeter's first attempt. "the Savage Empire"

In my opinion.

But stay tuned, as their next episode is slated to be released in November in its entirety.

Michael


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Watched some of Farragut and it makes me a frustrated armchair director wanting to get the actors to punch up the dialog delivery and body language. Everything else is top-notch, however.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Plus they had more walking-in-the-woods scenes than half a season of Stargate!


----------



## CDR Tacket (Apr 2, 2007)

Sorry about the wood scenes, I too thought it was too long and had pleaded with the director to get rid of some of the scenes. There are also some areas where it seems like the story should have gone, but ended up on the cutting room floor.

We have done better for our next one and hope you are pleased with it. There are about three more days of filming left for the second episode and the script is already written for the third episode.

Perhaps I can get you guys to sign up for the starship farragut forum. Always looking for fresh ideas. Also, if you got a story and want it told, now is the time. We do accept story treatments and scripts. Sorry, can't pay you for them. We don't make any money at this either.

Michael


----------



## mikephys (Mar 16, 2005)

Starship Farragut has had a good start. I think it's going to evolve into something special. The first episode suffered from some problems, but had some nice character development, especially between the captain and the security chief. I definitely think it's worth keeping an eye on.


----------



## Shaw (Jan 9, 2005)

CDR Tacket said:


> If you are tired of waiting for the final from exeter and want to watch something now and complete, Try this.
> 
> www.starshipfarragut.com


I think the best way for me to rate fan films is based on how many times I've watched them since their respective releases (which is pretty much the same as how I rate Trek films)...
 *Exeter: The Savage Empire* A few dozen times at least... but it has been out for a long time.
 *Exeter: The Tressaurian Intersection* At least a few dozen times (if not more) of the acts that have been released.
 *Exeter: Night Shift* About the same as TTI as I have it edited in as the beginning.
 *New Voyages: Come What May* 4 times that I can recall (maybe it was only 3 times  ).
 *New Voyages: In Harms Way* At least 20 times (maybe more... biggest restriction is the WMV format).
 *New Voyages: Center Seat* A couple dozen.
 *New Voyages: To Serve All My Days* Twice.
 *Farragut: The Captaincy* Once (not that I'm not planning on ever watching it again, but to date I've only felt like watching it once).
I don't know... maybe I'm just not one of those fans who has to have _any_ Trek. The shows I like, I really like! But ones that don't strike me as all that interesting aren't going to be watched over and over again just because they're _Trek_. The only thing they will get by being _Trek_ is a first watch, but beyond that it is up to the quality of the characters and stories to get me to watch continuously.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

I remember a Star Trek fanfilm back in the 70's titled "Paragon's Paragon", that was actually shot on film. There was also another one with George Takei reprising the role of Sulu that was produced, I believe, sometime in the 80's.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Don't forget the Hidden Frontier episodes - all six seasons worth!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Oh, and, don't forget my pal Frank's 1982 Trek film, with me at the helm:


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Trek Ace said:


> I remember a Star Trek fanfilm back in the 70's titled "Paragon's Paragon", that was actually shot on film. There was also another one with George Takei reprising the role of Sulu that was produced, I believe, sometime in the 80's.


Wasn't that Sulu one named "Set Phasers on Fabulous!" ??? :lol:


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

Act 3 of Exeter is out there for download.
I can't wait to get home from work and take a look!


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

pretty darn good.

between this and the new voyages episode, it's a good week to be a fan


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

With my slow dial-up, I will have to download it, while I sleep tonight.

This is a great birthday present to me. Thanks, Jimm!


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Wow, that was great! It just keeps getting better and better.


----------



## Stimpson J. Cat (Nov 11, 2003)

Nova Designs said:


> Wow, that was great! It just keeps getting better and better.


Agreed!


----------



## Steve Mavronis (Oct 14, 2001)

Just watched the newest Starship Exeter. I thought it was the best yet acting-wise of the series. The production has the TOS look down pat. The effects are very good.

I also watched half of the New Voyages with the original Sulu as a guest star. Is the actor who plays McCoy the original's son or something? His last name is Kelly too and has the same eye brow shape. I thought Spock had an interesting angular Vulcan look to him.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

De Kelley didn't have any kids.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I bet they hired the guy just 'cause he had the same name.
They sure didn't hire him for his acting ability.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

A project like this generally involved hiring your friends. Acting ability is a plus.

Oddly enough, the guy playing McCoy really is a doctor.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Perhaps they hired him for his medical expertise, then, and he decided to forgo payment if they'd let him play McCoy.


----------

